
Show HN: The World Beyond React, Vue and Angular - areknawo
https://areknawo.com/the-world-beyond-react-vue-angular
======
ianamartin
I would include a mention of Aurelia
[https://aurelia.io/home](https://aurelia.io/home) in a list of other
frameworks here. Written by one of the former core developers on Angular2.

